

Senate Panel Makes Streaming Copyright content Illegal - MatthewB
http://www.deadline.com/2011/06/senate-panel-oks-felony-streaming-act/

======
mquander
_Senate Panel Pushes Adoption Of P2P Video Streaming Software_

